# first iui this friday !!



## Gayley70 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey all - brand new here too & here's where Im at.

Im 39 in April & got married to my lovely hubby in September 2006 (He is 32).  After trying for a baby for well over a year we went to the docs in August 07 and after the usual investigations (which showed DH fine but I had PCOS, a polyp (removed Jan 0 & then high acidity in cervix) we are now in our first IUI cycle.  We had our 8 day scan on Friday - 3 follicles on the right all at 10mm & 2 on the left 1 at 12mm & the other at 13mm.  

Although the nurse was positive, I knew they would abandon the cycle if I had more than 3, but she said come back Monday for another scan.  Did & the 3 on the right had stopped growing with the ones on the left now at 13mm & 14mm.  Much more positive & booked back in for today.  This morning showed those original right ones down to around 7mm & the on the left I have one still at 13mm & one at 19mm.  So, it's all systems go with tonights final big injection & IUI on Friday!!

Good luck to all & any advice on what to do in 2ww would be most welcome (ie relaxation / any food / drink tips?)

Gayley x


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Gayley- All the very best for tomorrow lovely I   that it all goes well.  I am currently on the dreaded 2ww OTD is next Tues.  If I can be of any help please just ask xxx


----------



## Gayley70 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hiya
Good luck for next week - here's wishing you a BFP !!
Gx


----------



## littleblackdress (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, good luck   you get a bfp


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

hi gayley hope insem went well im currently on my    if you want to chat pm me anytime    xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Only just seen this thread (sorry!), I will have everything crossed that the pee stick gives you wonderful news at the end of the 2ww!

   

Sue


----------



## Gayley70 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who is wishing me well - Kathryn - how did you get on today ??


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Just wanted to wish you good luck and say stay positive. I have PCOS and iui worked for us first time. Take care x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi NL!

Ditto I have PCOS & we had success first time both times! It can happen!

Keep chilled and try somehow   to forget about it for some of your 2ww - yeah I know easy for me to say!


Good luck and keep the faith & hope going.


Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Gayley70 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sadly BFN this morning.    Guess just have to try again!!!


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi lovely so sorry that AF turned up.  We are about to do our last IUI so I hope and   that it will work for the both of us xx


----------



## JaneyPie (Oct 25, 2007)

Aw Gayley, I'm sorry to hear that.   

I had my first IUI at Bristol yesterday so am starting my first 'proper' 2ww.

Love

JaneyPie
xxxx


----------



## sharon x (Feb 14, 2009)

sorry to hear that gayley

im due to be basted on monday so have everythin crossed!!
keep smilin 
sharon xxxxx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Ratsy,

Just tried to PM oyu - your inbox is full,

love,

mavis x

ps. sorry to invade thread


----------

